# Find That Building!



## WAMdotORG (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Guys

Through my research for the World Architecture Map (WAM) website, I have been unable to locate a few projects on a map, so I can't add them to the database yet. Any help on locating these would be greatly appreciated!

*Paper Art Museum* by Shigeru Ban









http://www.era21.cz/index.asp?page_id=101

*The Papilion* by D-Associates Architect in Jakarta, Indonesia









http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=1128

*Pol Roomi Official Building* by Fluid Motion Architects Tehran, Iran









http://www.worldbuildingsdirectory.com/project.cfm?id=434

*House in the Air* by Agustin Hernández in Mexico City









http://www.essential-architecture.com/STYLE/STY-M15.htm

*Unknown House* by Agustin Hernández in Mexico City









http://s3.amazonaws.com/materialicious/images/agustin-hernandez-studio-in-mexico-city-m.jpg

*Dupli Casa *by J. Mayer H.









http://www.alquilerventapisos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/duplicasa1.jpg

*Home Haus* by J. Mayer H. in Hamburg, Germany









http://www.dezeen.com/2008/10/29/homehaus-by-j-mayer-h-architects-and-sebastian-finckh/

*Mesa Del Sol Town Center *by Antione Predock in Albuquerque, NM









http://www.cabq.gov/albuquerquegreen/green-goals/green-building/green-building-in-albuquerque

*Al Rajhi Bank Headquarters* by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia









http://www.chi-athenaeum.org/intarch/2007/IA0776.html

Any insight on their locations would be a great help; sources for the info are not required, but help even more.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

both the Agustin Hernández houses are in Bosques de las Lomas. But where?


----------



## WAMdotORG (Feb 21, 2010)

Concrete Stereo said:


> both the Agustin Hernández houses are in Bosques de las Lomas. But where?


Thanks for the info Concrete Stereo; that's all I needed to find them

Here is the *Hernández Studio*

Here is the *House in the Air*


----------

